# walker downriggers?



## anmetcalf (Mar 6, 2006)

just wondering what people opinion on walker downriggers is? and also if you know anything about the electric model know as deeptroller.

thank you


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

anmetcalf said:


> just wondering what people opinion on walker downriggers is? and also if you know anything about the electric model know as deeptroller.
> 
> thank you


....You're much better off with Big Jon...or Cannon....IMHO......yes even if they are a few bucks more....


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

I purchased a walker electric with auto stop and it worked great. For an additional $10 I bought the lifeftime warranty too. 

No problems on this end.


----------



## TimT (Feb 16, 2000)

I really like mine. I particularly like the temp sense that I have on one of my riggers (now two, just haven't fished with it yet). The temp sense alone allowed me to see things a bit different and has made me a better fisherman. I also like the low profile of the riggers.

It's entirely possible that you could rig your boat with any rigger and not be happy if you're buying on other folks opinions alone. Your boat and fishing style should be the biggest considerations. Scotty and Walker extend out parallel with the water. All the others extend out angled above the water. This may affect the way you rig your boat and run with other lines like your dipseys.


Of course, I could be full of crap.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

Downriggers are like cars. Everyone has a brand loyalty and they'll tell you their favorite brand is better than all the other brands. I'm a bit biased since Walker sponsors the summer salmon fishing tournament we I can get site members a bit of a discount on new Walker's, but I've been thrilled with mine.

As Tim mentioned, for $10 or $20/rigger you can buy a lifetime warranty on them. Mine have taken a ton of abuse and still work great.


----------



## WALLDADY (Feb 3, 2002)

I have owned walker elec. downriggers for yrs. used them often and hard . never had a prob. 

Good Luck and Safe Trips .............. Walldady


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

ive got a walker that starts the retrieve, then stops. i have to shut the switch down for a minute then start again. i think i have a bad bearing or something an its locking up. looks like ill have to send it in. other than that, they work fine. ive always pulled 10 lb balls, anyone pull 12's with theirs?


----------



## Midway97 (Apr 24, 2005)

I've owned Cannon for years and I'm extremely happy with them. I've used Walker Riggers on others boats, and I like them also, fast retrieve and tough. Only thing I don't care for is the up/stop/down switch... Maybe its just something to get used to but I seem to blow through the stop  and end up with a bunch of loose cable:sad: . The Cannon switch operates a little more positive IMHO.


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Owned mine for four years and they work fine. Plus, the regional repair shop is located in Allegan if I need something. 

I run 12 lb. balls.


----------

